# work from home(India)



## banumathy (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I am in India (chennai), CPC certified and intrested to work from home, having 5 years experience in anesthesia, pain management, E&M, Internal medicine, wound care, Radiology. seeking for coding projects. Please contact me at ssk_banu@yahoo.co.in

Please advice is there any rules and regulations to work from other country?

Note: (intrested to do entire billing process -charge entry, cash posting, AR)

Advance thanks to all,
Regards,
Banumathy.CPC


----------

